# Ahhhhhhhh, ALSA hell...........

## FINITE

I have gone through all of the steps. I checked the pci device listings in the mandrake control center under information and in there in plain text it says that I have the VT8233 intergrated sound chip (Multimedia audio device controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 AC97 Audio Controller (rev64). So I was like sweet now I know what module to load for my sound! Uhh think again, when I try and play a sound I get this error: ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:411:(snd_pcm_hw_drain) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_DRAIN failed: Input/output error. 

Now I have no idea what the heck this means accetp that my sound don't work still. The only thing that I am not sure about is, because it says both VT8233 (for which I chose the via8233 module) and AC97, which module to use. Anyone have some insight on this one?

----------

## Niek

I have _exactly_ the same problem with my VIA8233 chipset, see this topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=2477

I think the problem is that we have the 8233A chipset, and only the VIA8233 chipset is supported by ALSA.

Bye, Niek.

----------

